# Last Butt cook for 2006



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

I had planned on injecting these (7.2lbs and 7.5lbs), but I ran short of time and they were still pretty firm (not quite frozen) from the freezer.  Rubbed em' down with a good dose of WR Original, cooking over Kingsford and Hickory.  I'm gonna have to rush these just a bit, cause they're for sammiches during the Skins finale.  I'm also gonna throw on a rack of beef ribs and a fatty later this afternoon.  I'll probably cook those on the Performer instead of firing up the other WSM.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 30, 2006)

Larry, eat it all in good health! I haven't decided what my last meal will be yet, I'm leaning towards sausage & peppers!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 30, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, eat it all in good health! I haven't decided what my last meal will be yet, I'm leaning towards sausage & peppers!


And onions!


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 30, 2006)

Nick you have in the bag! 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Nick you have in the bag! 8)



Thanks alot Chris!!!  I thought we were buds!!??!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Lookin' good buddy


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah!  These butts are humming right along.  Got them on at 6am, they're at 169* now at 11:30.  Should be done in plenty of time before the 8pm kick off!


----------



## JonM1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you for answering my question without me  even having to ask . I too have two 7.5 lbs but to cook this weekend and I was wondering what time to put them on to have them done not too late at night. 

Thanks 
Jon


----------



## JonM1 (Dec 30, 2006)

errr i meant to type 2 7.5 lb Butts


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

JonM said:
			
		

> Thank you for answering my question without me  even having to ask . I too have two 7.5 lbs but to cook this weekend and I was wondering what time to put them on to have them done not too late at night.
> 
> Thanks
> Jon



Jon, I'm cooking these a little higher than normal so they will be done in time.  Typically figure approximately 2 hours per lb.  Good luck and enjoy your pork!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2006)

No update pics?  :roll:


----------



## JonM1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Just so I got it straight if I get these things on at 6:00 your sayin they'll be ready to bring inside at 9:00pm? hmmm i'm thinkin I'm gonna have to get up a bit ealier

Thanks

Jon


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 30, 2006)

JonM said:
			
		

> Just so I got it straight if I get these things on at 6:00 your sayin they'll be ready to bring inside at 9:00pm? hmmm i'm thinkin I'm gonna have to get up a bit ealier
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jon



Like Larry said, depending on the weight of the shoulder, I can have some shoulders go for 18 hours smoking at 200*-225*


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 30, 2006)

We are buds but it's all in fun. The butts do look good I’m thinking about going to the store and get me some so I can feed the new toy that my wife got me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

JonM said:
			
		

> Just so I got it straight if I get these things on at 6:00 your sayin they'll be ready to bring inside at 9:00pm? hmmm i'm thinkin I'm gonna have to get up a bit ealier
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jon



Jon in a perfect world, yes...........a 7.5lb butt will take roughly 15 hours.  Could be longer or it could be less.  Always start earlier and plan for a longer cook than it should take!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Pics?? Come on boy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Pics?? Come on boy!



I don't take the lid off till I get a meat temp I like, then I test the meat at that point.  The more you take the lid off, the longer the cook will take and I'm in a hurry!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way they were cruisin' I thought they would have been done by now :? 
Sorry, really I am


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's the pic's from the butts last night!!  Turned out great.  Sprinkled more rub into the pulled pork, then loaded onto a Kaiser roll, along with a good dousing of Reverend Marvins and then a mountain of slaw.  Best pulled pork sandwich I've had in a while!!  My wife also made potato salad, I have to give her props, it was just like my mom used to make it!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow Larry, Great looking chow. How about the recipe for the tater salad? Looks killer!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks awesome! .... Kaiser rolls hold so much more stuff.


----------



## JonM1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I couldn't drag my butt outta bed early this morn (too many Sam Winters last night) Got the 2 pork butts on at 6 though I forced the warm up on the smoker,, I was cold  it was just about 20degrees out here this am and paid for it,, it climbed to 260 for a bit, now  she's sittin about 220 - 228 

I am using "Wicked Good Charcoal" for fuel on a Brinkmann "Smoke n Pit" offset

I will try to get some pics but i will have to wait until my kid gets up  

I am also gonna try my hand a "dressin up" some basic BBQ Sauce any hints?

TTFN

Jon


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

JonM said:
			
		

> Well I couldn't drag my butt outta bed early this morn (too many Sam Winters last night) Got the 2 pork butts on at 6 though I forced the warm up on the smoker,, I was cold  it was just about 20degrees out here this am and paid for it,, it climbed to 260 for a bit, now  she's sittin about 220 - 228
> 
> I am using "Wicked Good Charcoal" for fuel on a Brinkmann "Smoke n Pit" offset
> 
> ...



Jon if you fell you're gonna run short on time, you can always foil.  But that is a worst case scenario.  

What BBQ Sauce are you planning on Dr'ing up??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Wow Larry, Great looking chow. How about the recipe for the tater salad? Looks killer!



Chris, no recipe really but here's the ingredients all are to taste.

potatos
hard boiled eggs
onion (Lots of Onion)
yellow mustard
mayonnaise
celery salt
salt and pepper


----------



## JonM1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> JonM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not sure I was thinking Kraft regular any suggestion there?

Also I just found out I will not be under any Time constrants today, so If I'm pulling pork at Midnight It will be a Happy New Year


----------



## wittdog (Dec 31, 2006)

JonM said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask Pigs he feeds his customers Karft......
I'd doctor it with some honey and a shot of hot sauce.....or some pepperjelly...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

JonM said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jon since you're using it for pulled pork, I'd cut it with some apple cider vinegar and some red pepper flakes.  Just to thin it out and take some of the sweetness away, unless you like sweet pulled pork.

If it's for ribs or chicken, you could probably add a bit of honey or maple syrup or as Witt suggested some pepper jelly.  

It's all pretty much just a matter of taste in what you like to eat!  Good luck!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 31, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> JonM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jon since you're using it for pulled pork, I'd cut it with some apple cider vinegar and some red pepper flakes.  Just to thin it out and take some of the sweetness away, unless you like sweet pulled pork.

If it's for ribs or chicken, you could probably add a bit of honey or maple syrup or as Witt suggested some pepper jelly.  

It's all pretty much just a matter of taste in what you like to eat!  Good luck![/quote:2tn6rkje]
  Oops didn't realize it was going on PP....Larry is right...cider vinegar and some peppper flakes


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sammie looked tasty Larry


----------



## JonM1 (Dec 31, 2006)

I do hopethe Butts that I put on at 6am and that are now stalled at 168 degrees for the past hour come out tasting half as good as yours look


----------

